# My bird gives no warning signs before biting!



## Nightbeat1001 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a young cockatiel. He will be 1 year old in September. I bought him from a breeder that hand raised him. He was 2 1/2 months old. He has been the best little bird anybody could hope for. He loves to ride on my shoulder and adores head scratches. 

He is a really nice bird up until he decides that I have done something to offend him. I can be sitting there petting him with his happy fluffy head and then he suddenly bites me hard enough to draw blood and continues to come at my hand (I have had 3 bloody bite marks in one attack). And when sometimes when I go to take him from his cage he will let me pet him but as soon as I ask him to step up he will attack me (he will go right to the biting).
He gives no warning before he will do this, no eye pining, he crest does not go back until after he bites, his body feather are loose and comfortable up until the biting, then they draw close during and after the biting. I can't pick him up to put him back in his cage. I am not moving my hand away when he starts his attack and do my best not to react but as long as my hand is there he will continue biting and even chase my hand for a bit. He does not do this every time. They are randomly timed attacks (about every 3-10 days between attacks).

My other cockatiel (who is a much more nervous bird than the tame biter) always gives warning signs before he bites and has never drawn blood. 

I am beginning to feel as though I have to walk on pins and needles when I have him out. I don't feel like I can sit down with him and pet him for fear of doing something wrong. I don't get him out as much as I used too because of his random attacks. I have Never done anything to hurt him (that I know of). 

Since he is so young could this just be hormones? Could he be trying to establish a territory? Or could he be afraid of me even though he acts tame?


----------



## Killswitch (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a similar situatuon which i confronted just few days ago. ....my tiel is nearly 1&1/2 month old and he had started biting my finger etc..

.its not the bite where he backsof and hisses and stings like a cobra....this he just starts slowly and eventually the bite gets painfull...(but his bite didnt make me bledd yet)...what should i do....

somtimes its just like he is testing weather my finger,etc.. is suitable for him to step up ...u know like he bites sowly and then puls his body up to my finger...but somtimes i dont know y he does that..

.today he was on my shoulder and he started his bite slowly which eventually became painful....then i took him to my hand and after somtime he did it again...

.i dont think he is angry or anything cause he likes to stand on my head and perch on my shoulder.....when in the cage he eagerly does cute things to come out.......so is that way of biting normal....or is he doing that as a means of communication like when he wants somthing...

.I NEED HELP...PLEASE ANSWER


----------



## Killswitch (Jul 31, 2018)

Killswitch said:


> I have a similar situatuon which i confronted just few days ago. ....my tiel is nearly 1&1/2 month old and he had started biting my finger etc..
> 
> .its not the bite where he backsof and hisses and stings like a cobra....this he just starts slowly and eventually the bite gets painfull...(but his bite didnt make me bledd yet)...what should i do....
> 
> ...


Help please


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Biting is their only way of telling you "NO" and you need to back off if they bite.

This Sticky article will be a good read for both of you.

Aggressive 'tiels that bite without warning are quite often having hormonal issues.. please read through the Sticky on hormone control here.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Killswitch said:


> somtimes its just like he is testing weather my finger,etc.. is suitable for him to step up ...u know like he bites sowly and then puls his body up to my finger...but somtimes i dont know y he does that..


They use their beak to assist in climbing so in this case he is not biting you, but rather using you as an anchor so he can climb onto your finger.


----------



## Killswitch (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank u so much vickitiel


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nightbeat1001*, tame birds generally bite harder because they aren't afraid of hands/fingers. One of my boys (my tamest 'tiel), gets aggressive and bites me without warning too when he is hormonal. Since your 'tiel is at the 1 year mark I do suspect that he is going through puberty (otherwise called the "bratty teenage stage") and you will need to put some hormone control methods in place. Giving him 14 hours of darkness each night is typically the first thing to do (more info in the thread I linked in my first reply).

Also, are you using food bribery? It's a good way to get him to associate your hands with a positive experience (receiving a treat), which may help. There is some great info on food bribery in this thread.


----------



## Nightbeat1001 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you Vikitiel, I kind of thought hormones were the issue but I was't sure. I have birdysat older cockatiels before and they had done similar things. It makes sense that they would be less afraid of finger and hands.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The hormone control methods can take a few weeks at the most to have any effect. Sometimes they don't work at all and at times it's just a matter of waiting it out until he calms down and returns to his regular affectionate self. At least you have a male so you don't have egg-laying to worry about!

Hope he is able to calm down and behave a bit friendlier soon, please keep us updated and let us know how you're doing with him and if you have any other queries!


----------



## elainelucille (Jun 4, 2018)

I have this biting from my guy (8+ mos. old now) a lot - and for no reason. I'm just waiting it out, hoping it's hormones. He still has his "sweet" moments - when he's not biting me!!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

elainelucille said:


> I have this biting from my guy (8+ mos. old now) a lot - and for no reason. I'm just waiting it out, hoping it's hormones. He still has his "sweet" moments - when he's not biting me!!!


Hi there - if you're worried the cause for your 'tiel biting is hormones I have linked the hormone control article for you here.


----------

